# Job culture



## Veracocha (Sep 17, 2016)

I was wondering what people's experiences have been with the working culture in comparison to UK-NZ-AU. Have people been surprised with stark differences or found transferring from one labour market place to another easy going?


----------



## aaroncody (Oct 18, 2016)

I heard that it is an easiest process to transfer from one marketplace to another.


----------

